# Point Guard Options



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Who are some of the guys you think the Clippers should try and look at to fill the biggest whole on the team. 

Mine are
Felton
Ridnour or Watson
Marcus Williams


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

hinrich. 

Is kidd available? it would take brand to get him, no gracias.

what about one of memphis guards? Dont they now have 4 PG's since they traded for mayo?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

In order of preference: Kirk Hinrich, Luke Ridnour, Earl Watson, Andre Miller, Beno Udrih

Realistically I think we'll get Udrih or Watson. Personally, neither are starting worthy, but won't mind them if we believe that Taylor can give us a solid 20 minutes or so.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

big no to andre miller.....

the year he was with us, he gave up midseason.....**** andre miller....


i think maybe we should do a sign and trade maggette for felton....i've heard that charlotte is shopping felton because they think augustin is their future pg....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> big no to andre miller.....
> 
> the year he was with us, he gave up midseason.....**** andre miller....
> 
> ...


That was this, then is now. We have an older and more experienced squad right now, plus, Charlotte wouldn't do that when they have Wallace and Richardson at the wings. Our best bet will be to try to snag a 3-way deal if we want Felton. Our best bet still in my opinion, would be to try to get Lowry from Memphis since they added another PG in Jaric but I think we'd have to give Jordan to get Lowry.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> That was this, then is now. We have an older and more experienced squad right now, plus, Charlotte wouldn't do that when they have Wallace and Richardson at the wings. Our best bet will be to try to snag a 3-way deal if we want Felton. Our best bet still in my opinion, would be to try to get Lowry from Memphis since they added another PG in Jaric but I think we'd have to give Jordan to get Lowry.



that was this, then is now??? sure you don't want to flip a couple words around???


anyways, you were 12 when all this happened....you sure you remember what i'm even talking about???


there's no way in hell i would take a player who gave up during the middle of a season, because he didn't like playing for the clippers....


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Let's bring back Jordan.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Maybe a sign and trade of Knight for Telfair to be the back-up point guard. People dont really like telfair but he is talented and still young he could be a good back-up.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> that was this, then is now??? sure you don't want to flip a couple words around???
> 
> 
> anyways, *you were 12 when all this happened*....you sure you remember what i'm even talking about???
> ...


well according to the age you have on your profile you were in your mid-90s and if i know reagan thats when Alzheimer's starts to kick in


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> that was this, then is now??? sure you don't want to flip a couple words around???
> 
> 
> anyways, you were 12 when all this happened....you sure you remember what i'm even talking about???
> ...


Yeah sure, I made a typo, big deal? But so what if I was 12? That just proves it was 6 years ago, and who cares about that. Andre is a solid floor general and will be perfect for our current squad. He's coming off a year getting 17/4/7 and you won't take him because of what happened 6 years ago? It's not like the guy went Ron Artest and ran into the stands. 

Personally, I think we'll end up with Alston from Houston in a S&T for Maggette. Probably Alston + Head + 09 2nd.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Yeah sure, I made a typo, big deal? But so what if I was 12? That just proves it was 6 years ago, and who cares about that. Andre is a solid floor general and will be perfect for our current squad. He's coming off a year getting 17/4/7 and you won't take him because of what happened 6 years ago? It's not like the guy went Ron Artest and ran into the stands.
> 
> Personally, I think we'll end up with Alston from Houston in a S&T for Maggette. Probably Alston + Head + 09 2nd.


so you honestly remember the situation????... because i really doubt it.....


and it doesn't matter how good of a floor general miller is, if he's going to give up on the team midseason....

he proved to me that he was a pouting little princess, and peoples' character usually don't change....6 years ago or not....


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> well according to the age you have on your profile you were in your mid-90s and if i know reagan thats when Alzheimer's starts to kick in


i realize you're trying to be funny and all that, but you need to try harder.....

what the hell is your point???

are you trying to say that miller didn't quit on the team????

please elucidate, because i have no idea what point you are trying to make....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> so you honestly remember the situation????... because i really doubt it.....
> 
> 
> and it doesn't matter how good of a floor general miller is, if he's going to give up on the team midseason....
> ...


I don't fully remember it, but I do know enough about it. Andre was what? 25/26 at the time? He's 32 now. And how do you know he'll quit again? Like I said, that team was just a bunch of young guys, this team is veteran filled with Mobley, Brand, Knight, Thomas, Kaman even can be considered a vet by many. To not want a guy for quitting on a young team 6 years ago when he is a top 10/12 PG in the league right now is absurd. That's like saying No to Arenas because he didn't want to come here before even though we won the coin flip 7 out of the 10 times he did it.

But then again, I guess we can always go with Brevin frigging Knight for another year since the guy didn't quit on a young team 6 years ago....right?


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> big no to andre miller.....
> 
> the year he was with us, he gave up midseason.....**** andre miller....
> 
> ...


Yeah, even though Dre has turned into a pretty solid option at the point, I would never want that guy back considering what he did to this team. There are three former Clippers who will forever disgust me, and he's #2 on that list.


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> I don't fully remember it, but I do know enough about it. Andre was what? 25/26 at the time? He's 32 now. And how do you know he'll quit again? Like I said, that team was just a bunch of young guys, this team is veteran filled with Mobley, Brand, Knight, Thomas, Kaman even can be considered a vet by many. To not want a guy for quitting on a young team 6 years ago when he is a top 10/12 PG in the league right now is absurd. That's like saying No to Arenas because he didn't want to come here before even though we won the coin flip 7 out of the 10 times he did it.
> 
> But then again, I guess we can always go with Brevin frigging Knight for another year since the guy didn't quit on a young team 6 years ago....right?


You have to understand how incredibly disheartening it was to watch a guy quit on his squad game after game. We traded away one of the most popular players we ever had in Darius Miles for Andre Miller, and the promise of new heights. For a lot of long time fans, Miller is associated with the worst kind of failure... giving up.

Say what you will about the pathetic teams that have trotted out on the floor for the Clips, but one thing we've never been is quitters.

I personally can't have a guy on my team that I wouldn't be able to cheer for.

There are other options out there. I'd rather have just about any of them. Do you think in their firesale, Memphis would give us Conley for Maggette (assuming player option picked up) if we took on Cardinal's awful contract. I'd do that.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yeah I agree, no Miller for me either. He never wanted to be a Clipper and his attitude and play displayed that.

Regardless these players could be on the block: The Memphis PG's (Lowry, Critt, and Conley), Felton, Tinsley, Hinrich, Ridenour, Watson, and probably some others that I can't think of at the moment. None of these guys will put the Clipper over the top at the moment but some can help. There are some FA PG's as well so the ball is in the Clippers court as there are options this off-season to help the PG hole the Clippers have.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Free Agents:

Chris Duhon, Telfair, Carlos Arroyo, Keyon Drooling, Udrih, Tyrone Lue, Anthony Carter, Chris Quinn, Jannero Pargo, Brent Barry, Gilbert Arenas

Who doesnt want Arenas on the team? But it wont happened. Duhon, Udrih, Arroyo or Telfair will do. Watch for Kevin Ollie signing soon....lol


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> i realize you're trying to be funny and all that, but you need to try harder.....
> 
> what the hell is your point???
> 
> ...


i do try but i fail most of the time :sad:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> We traded away one of the most popular players we ever had in Darius Miles for Andre Miller, and the promise of new heights. For a lot of long time fans, Miller is associated with the worst kind of failure... giving up.


Yup, this to me was one of the saddest moments in my clipper fanlife, to trade away d Miles. But, i was like, well im willing to sacrifice miles if it means a long playoff run. But as we know that didnt happen.. 

I dont think we can get conley. Didnt memphis say they didnt even want to trade conley for the number 2 pick?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

lets bring odom back to run point like he did for us when he was a rookie. lol. Then dunleavvy can have is coveted tall PG


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hell no to Andre Miller. He pouted the whole time he was here. He was like a contagious disease, where his negativity and lack of enthusiasm spread to the whole team, who before he came around were a group of a young, enthusiastic, fun loving guys who played hard every night, he killed that. Remember EB and Corey were still on the team back then, they haven't forgot about Andre Miller.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm honestly not that interested in any of the PGs that are supposedly available(trades or FAs), they all are very average, won't make us a playoff team and most likely won't make EB want to stay. 

I'll rather bring Cassell back before any of the other bums that are out there. I won't have mind TJ Ford because he can really pass, he's young, has a reasonable contract and would be the quick, penetrating PG that we really haven't had before, but that's not going to happen.

And I rather resign Maggette than trade him for Hinrich. He shoots about 41% for his career, that horrible. Not to mention his contract, which still is bad even though it is declining.

I have little hope that that we will get anyone better than Udrih and he ain't gettin it done.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> i do try but i fail most of the time :sad:


no hard feelings man.....i was just pissed off thinking about how dre quit on this team....


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> no hard feelings man.....i was just pissed off thinking about how dre quit on this team....


lol i really don't care if you find me amusing or not. as long as i amuse myself... which isn't hard to do now that i think about it

back to andre miller. my friend knew his little cousin in middle school and if he's just as stupid and annoying than miller is than im not surprised you hate miller. when miller was on the team i was just starting to follow the clips and i really wasnt disappointed when they imploded the last 13 games of the season.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I believe that Watson is actually the easiest player to acquire. Seattle can use another SG (since Durant is a SF, despite playing SG), so they can send Watson and Gerald Wilkins (to fill salaries) to your team for Mobley.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Seattle doesn't need a SG. Durant is the 2, Green is the 3. And apparently, Westbrook is the 1. Watson and Ridnour can be had for expiring contracts and picks.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

lol, ain't nobody given Seattle picks for those bums.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

If the Clips would do it, I'd trade Billups and Maxiell for Brand. If not Brand, then Billups for Kaman straight up. Although I'd have to ponder the second trade long and hard if I'm Dumars.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

How about a S&T Maggette, TT or Cat and a #1 pick for Baron Davis. Warriors would probably only do it if they felt that they couldn't resign Baron or if he asked out, but its worth the try. It might not seem like much for the Warriors, but they would get a 22 ppg scorer who would fit very well in their system and a #1 unprotected pick.

Or TT and Cat plus a #1 pick for VC and Marcus Williams. Even though VC's contract is horrible and he is declining he still is productive and we get a young PG. TT and Cat's contracts expire in the summer of LeBron, so it only helps them with their plan.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

None of those free agent options are going to put this team over the top, but I would be pretty content with bringing in a guy like Chris Duhon. If they plan on acquiring a PG via trade I wouldn't mind Earl Watson, I'm not too high on Ridnour. As for Andre Miller, it probably won't happen. There still has to be some hard feelings between him and Clippers management, not to mention his former teammates. He's a very solid veteran PG, but I don't see any way the Clippers bring him back after what happened. That's something I still don't get, the guy is from LA and he had absolutely no desire to play in his hometown but Denver was a highly desirable location? Uh, okay. Personally though, I don't really have a strong opinion on him either way. I just want this team to do what they have to do to become competitive again. Sign Udrih, sign Duhon, trade for Watson, trade for Felton. Just do whatever it takes.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Kinrich makes 11.25 million which is in the same range Maggette is seeking. Sign and trade straight up works but I dont think Kinrich worth 11 million.

Other Maggette sign and trade Options, let me know what you guys think.

1) Jason Terry + Brandon Bass?
2) Tinsley + Foster
3) Conley + Darko Milicic
4) Mike Miller + Madsen...damn I still want Miller in a Clippers uniform
5) Maggette + Knight for Vince Carter
6) Earl Watson + Collison 
7) AK47


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Conley is out of the question, memphis wont trade him.

Miller id take, but its doubtful he is moved again.

maggette and knight for carter would be perfect. No thank you to watson and collison. Ak47 is another perfect match for us.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

matador1238 said:


> Kinrich makes 11.25 million which is in the same range Maggette is seeking. Sign and trade straight up works but I dont think Kinrich worth 11 million.
> 
> Other Maggette sign and trade Options, let me know what you guys think.
> 
> ...



He's most definitely not worth 11 million, which is why I really don't want to see the Clippers trade for him. His play last year was very discouraging and I don't have any interest in seeing him come to LA. I love that JT & Brandon Bass deal, but don't think Dallas would do it. I would also love to have Kirilenko, which to me seems a lot more plausible since Maggs is obviously interested in Utah, and they in him. I think you can throw the Conley/Milicic and Miller/Madsen deals out the window, but the others sound pretty logical to me.


----------

